# grazing muzzles



## Shari (May 20, 2013)

What are some good grazing muzzles for mini's?

And who sells them?

Maggie has a B sized nose......

Want to be able to let her out longer in the new pasture but need to limit intake.


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2013)

The best one I have found is the Best Friend mini muzzle. Lots of adjustment and they give you an extra side clip in case it breaks. When you adjust it for fit make sure it fits so the nose just about hits the bottom of the basket. They are not cruel at all and my minis all have them. They quickly adjust to eating and drinking with them on. When you first put it on they will act like they really want it off, but as soon as the realize they can still graze, they do fine.


----------



## Shari (May 20, 2013)

I use one on one of my Icelandic's, she doesn't like it but she does get to eat. 
Guess, I had better measure Maggie this morning to see what will fit.

How about,,, break away mini halters? She has a larger nose than most mini's her size.


----------



## Mona (May 20, 2013)

These are good ones that come in mini size as well. They are made so they can breath easier. They came to me highly recommended for my horses (full sized) with EMS. I ordered 3 but have not yet used them, however, they are very well made, and I like that they Velcro closed, so are considered "break-away". They are on sale right now too!

http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/MZ9661


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 20, 2013)

best friends muzzle is what I use... I got another velcro (cheaper) one but my boy hated the rubber smell and let me know it. Love the best friends muzzle except for the price, but considering the other one made my boy miserable, it is worth the cost. I got the pony size one rather than the mini horse size one for my A sized mini and for my A mini that has a bigger muzzle, fits both and fit a B mini I used to have. Plenty of room. Has nice small holes but they can get some grass with it. Never had any trouble with them getting it off and love the adjustment of over the poll and throatlatch so it does stay on.


----------



## MyMiniGal (May 20, 2013)

I bought Halo a Tough 1, and it seems to work fine with her. It is a tiny bit too big around her muzzle area, but that is actually working out good for letting her get more air. It is nice to have her in one, as like yesterday, we were able to be in the pasture with her for a good long time. Then at the very end, we take it off, let her have several minutes of eating without, before bringing her back to her paddock. If we hadn't had one, then it would of only been about 30 mins. to spend with her, out there. And the day was so nice, was glad we didn't have to do that.


----------



## Stacy~AK (May 20, 2013)

I got mine from www.minitack.com They have a couple different syles.


----------



## vickie gee (May 20, 2013)

*I need check out these brands you guys are recommending. Romey has worn out one of the two I got from Ozark and the other has been repaired at a shoe and tack shop but is just about ran its usefulness out. I thought about the rubber one but the thought of it smelling like tires made me decide against it. *


----------



## Shari (May 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone,,, will check all that out.

Will be nice to have Maggie out in the grass during the day!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 21, 2013)

Here is my crew last summer, the black muzzle is Best Friends deluxe w/ built in halter, B size mini wearing pony size. Purple muzzle is the Tough-1 Mini size, it does have a stronger smell in the rubber part, and it does seem the circle in the bottom is widening faster than the Best Friend's it's 2-3 years old in the photo. The green one was made by a friend Carmacs Creations in Canada, it's leather on the bottom. I don't like how closed in it is around the nose, so I don't use it when it's really hot outside. I've replaced it with Mini size Best Friend's deluxe muzzle.






I also have the mini size Best Friend's muzzle without the halter, it attaches to a regular halter. I don't like that one as well, mainly because I have to take it on and off, but I also worry that if they get hooked on something they woudn't be strong enough to break the leather (break away style halter with leather top). The muzzle would velcro off, but not the halter. I like the Best Friend's best, but I would still buy the Tough-1 brand again, most of mine don't mind the stronger smell of the rubber, and it is a little more open. The Best Friend's does also have a "mini-mini" size too, haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Mona (May 21, 2013)

Even though these are my big horses, I thought I would share with you to show you what the Tough-1 Easy Breathe ones are like.

Today I put the grazing muzzles on the horses for the first time. I went with the Tough-1 Easy Breathe, and really like the way they DO have the large holes that make it easy for them to breathe! Here are some photos to show the nostrils getting loads of air, and some of them wearing them, and also a link to see how they eat with them on.


----------



## Shari (May 22, 2013)

My only worry about the tough 1's, is the hole they eat grass through, is a lot larger, so they can eat more grass at a time.

Though I do like the idea they can breath easier in them.

I did go ahead and buy a standard Best Friend muzzle and a halter. Maggie is a Houdini at getting things off, so I wanted the extra security. Bought a nice break away halter for it.
Have been doing this with one of my other Icelandic's.

Though it might be a little while before I can use it now.... for the first time in her life, she has the Clover Slobbers. sigh ~~~

Wish I could get rid of all the clover in this pasture.... but other than keeping it mowed down, not sure if it would be possible.


----------

